# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Si te evitoni dhimbjet e qafes!

## ChuChu

Dhimbja e qafës ndonjëherë është vërtetë e padurueshme, ndonjëherë na bën të ndjehemi keq kur ndodhemi në ambiente me njerëz dhe në të shumtën e rateve nuk të lejon të kesh një ditë normale pasi duket si një peshë e madhe që i ka zënë rrugën mendimeve. Dhimbja e qafës sot është shumë e përhapur. Pozicionet jo të përshtatshme të qëndrimit në këmbë apo ulur, mbajtja e takave të larta, artrozat apo tensionet nervore janë të gjitha motive për të shkaktuar dhimbje në këtë pjesë të trupit.

Si shfaqet
Dhimbja e qafës shfaqet në forma të ndryshme. Në qoftë se dëshiron të zgjedhësh terapinë më të dobishme, duhet të studJosh me kujdes simptomat.
Dhimbja akute, e dhunshme është e pranishme vetëm në një anë dhe shfaqet sidomos kur përpiqemi që të ndryshojmë pozicion. Jemi të detyruar që ta mbajmë kokën të përkulur nga një anë. Të krijohet përshtypja se jemi tërësisht të bllokuar dhe të ngrirë.
Dhimbja është e shurdhët, qafa është e ngrirë, muskujt janë të tendosur dhe të krijohet përshtypja se kemi një peshë mbi shpatulla. Kjo dhimbje përgjithësisht shkaktohet nga qëndrimi në një pozicion të keq për një kohë të gjatë ose nga stresi dhe tensionet emocionale.
Dhimbja është kostante dhe përgjithësisht është në të dyja anët e qafës. Qafa është e ngrirë dhe shkakton shumë dhimbje në qoftë se përkulet para apo pas. Dhimbja shtohet me lodhjen apo kur ushtrohen disa lëvizje. Zakonisht ndodh pas një kontraktimi apo një nervozizmi. Si pasojë e kësaj merren dhe dhimbjet e kokës, probleme në shikim, zhurmë në dëgjim dhe nevralgji të vazhdueshme. Mund të bëhet fjalë për shfaqje të një traume.
Dhimbja është e shurdhët zakonisht në të dyja anët e qafës dhe irritohet në vazhdimësinë e kokës apo në mes të shpatullave. Duke e lëvizur kokën provohen mjaft shtrëngime në muskuj, ndjehemi të rëndë dhe na duket sikur jemi të ngarkuar me plumb. Dhimbja paksohet gjatë pushimit dhe mund të mos e ndjejmë për periudha të gjata. Ndonjëherë shoqërohet me mpirje krahu, gjë që mund të jetë shkak i një artroze apo hernie në tru.
Qafa është e ngrirë dhe shkakton dhimbje kur përkulet. Kjo shoqërohet dhe me të vjella, dhimbje koke, ethe dhe acarim nga drita. Mund të bëhet fjalë për meningjit.
Shkaktarët më të shpeshtë
Motivet nga të cilat shkaktohet dhimbje në qafë mund të grupohen në katër kategori:
Kontraktimet muskulare për shkak të stresit, pozicioneve të këqija apo tensioneve emocionale. Kjo është dhe arsyeja më e shpeshtë e dhimbjeve të qafës. Dhe pse shkaku mund të duket i rëndomtë, bllokimi muskular mund të çojë dhe në një palëvizshmëri totale të përkohëshme.
Sëmundje si artroza apo herni diskale janë shkaku i dytë i dhimbjeve të qafës, por që të dyja situatat mund të jenë aktive njëkohësisht. Kush vuan nga këto sëmundje mundohet t'i shmangë rrotullimet e kokës dhe lëvizjet e shpatullave pikërisht për dhimbjen që i shkakton kjo. Në këtë mënyrë muskujt nuk ushtrohen, mpihen dhe ndonjëherë dhe ngrijnë dhe kështu dhimbjes së shkaktuar nga artroza apo hernia i shtohet dhe ngrirja e muskujve.
Dhimbje të shkaktuara nga trauma apo mikrotrauma, si goditje të ndryshme. Këto mund të jenë dhe goditje të marra gjatë aktiviteteve sportive, lëvizjeve të gabuara apo dhe frakturave të vogla të cilat nuk vihen re për momentin. Pasojat e këtyre goditjeve mund të mbarten me vite dhe mund të shkaktojnë një dhimbje qafe kronike.
Shqetësime të tjera të shkaktuara nga inflamacione të ndryshme. Sëmundje si meningjiti shkaktojnë dhimbje dhe ngrirje të muskulaturës së qafës por që gjithmonë janë të shoqëruara me simptoma të tjera më të rënda.

Parandalimi
Në qoftë se jemi të kujdesshëm dhe kujtohemi gjatë ditës tonë për gjëra të vogla që kanë lidhje me pozicionet e qafës, mund të shmangim një pjesë të mirë të dhimbjeve të shkaktuara pikërisht nga ky shkak.

Të mbajmë një qëndrim korrekt. Shprehja e vjetër "shpatullat prapa dhe gjoksin jashtë" është akoma në fuqi.

Zgjedhja e karriges së përshtatëshme. Karrigia e atij që kalon shumë kohë ulur duhet të jetë e tipit që të rregullojë gjatësinë. Këmbët duhet të qëndrojnë të mbështetura në dysheme dhe kurrizi të jetë i mbështetur në karrige.

Të mbahet mirë telefoni. Duhet të shmanget ideja për të bërë një punë tjetër në kohën që flasim në telefon, sepse do të jemi të detyruar që ta mbështesim atë me shpatull në faqe, pozicion i cili është shumë i disfavorshëm për qafën.
Të ngrihesh nga karrigia çdo orë dhe të bësh disa hapa për të ndryshuar pozicionin e kolonës vertebrale. Është një ushtrim i detyrueshëm për ata që kalojnë orë të tëra në tavolinë.

Pozicioni gjatë periudhës së gjumit duhet të jetë ai me kurriz poshtë ose të kthyer në anë. Pozicioni me gjoksin poshtë mban në tension vertebrat e qafës dhe mund të shkaktojë dhimbje.

Të bësh ushtrime të vogla të përditëshme. Bëhet fjalë për lëvizje të kujdesshme të qafës në çdo moment të ditës që të ndodheni dhe sa më shpesh që të mundeni për të shmangur ngrirjen e muskujve.

Kur duhet t'i drejtohemi mjekut
Në qoftë se pësoni përplasje me makinë apo një traumë gjatë një aktiviteti sportiv apo duke u rrëzuar për çdo lloj motivi dhe në qoftë se dhimbja në qafë është e shoqëruar me të vjella dhimbje koke, ethe, padurim të dritës dhe mpirje të krahut apo të pjesëve të tjera të trupit.

Si ta përballosh
Ndërhyrjet e mëposhtëme janë të dobishme në rastet kur dhimbja e qafës është shkaktuar nga kontraktimi i muskujve apo një mpirje e tyre.

Me hidroterapi
Kur qafa ka inflamacion, bëni një kompresë me akull për dhjetë minuta. Në qoftë se nuk keni akull, atëherë merrni ndonjë ushqim të ngrirë, mbështilleni me një copë dhe përdoreni si kompresë. Në këtë kohë pregatisni dhe një çantë uji me ujë të nxehtë, mbështilleni me një peshqir dhe aplikojeni në të njëjtin vend ku vutë akullin, menjëherë pasi ta keni hequr atë dhe mbajeni për dhjetë minuta.

Me anë të agopunturës
Agopuntura është shumë e dobishme në rastet kur dhimbja e qafës është shkaktuar nga kontraktimet muskulare si ato të shkaktuara nga sëmundja e artrozës.

Me anë të masazhit
Teknikat e masazhit janë të dobishme në të gjitha rastet kur qafa dhe shpatullat kanë ngrirë, qoftë pse keni qëndruar në një pozicion të papërshtaëshëm, për shkak të artrozës, për një qëndrim të gjatë në të njejtin pozicion.

Me aromaterapi
Për të shtuar efikasitetin e masazhit, mund të përdoret një vaj i përftuar në këtë mënyrë: Në 50 ml vaj mandarinash të ëmbla hidh 20-30 pika lavando ose kamomili. Të njëjtat vajra, por me masë 2-5 pika mund të hidhen dhe në vaskën e banjës.


@SPEKTER

----------

emiljano.xhafa (14-10-2013)

----------


## MI CORAZON

Vetëm të lexuarit  e kësaj novele që ke postu te bën me dhimbje qafe...
Më shkurt pipëll, më shkurt !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## altin55

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga Kuqalashja_ 
*.





Kur qafa ka inflamacion, bëni një kompresë me akull për dhjetë minuta. Në qoftë se nuk keni akull, atëherë merrni ndonjë ushqim të ngrirë, mbështilleni me një copë dhe përdoreni si kompresë. Në këtë kohë pregatisni dhe një çantë uji me ujë të nxehtë, mbështilleni me një peshqir dhe aplikojeni në të njëjtin vend ku vutë akullin, menjëherë pasi ta keni hequr atë dhe mbajeni për dhjetë minuta.

.

@SPEKTER* [/QUOTE


Kuqe kete me akull do te ishte mire mos ta provonte njeri se munde ti sjelli pasoja te medha

----------


## Di68

Aman se kam qene me nje dhimbje qafe qe akoma s'po me kalon, u be gati  5 dite...isha dhe tek kiropraktori, me bene masazh, pata nje fare permiresimi per disa ore por jo plotesisht.....ne pozicione te ndryshme nuk kam shume dhimbje por sapo ulem ne  tavoline per te punuar ne komputer, kam dhimbje te forta....

----------

